# Russian Arctic



## importedfromserbia (Jun 30, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of Russian Arctic and Naryan- Mar.
Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Evenk Autonomous Okrug ( Evenkia)​*










Evenkia remains an outsider on all aspects of living standards, differing in low-income, large-scale poverty, poor consumption. 
Evenk Autonomous Okrug taken one of the last places by index of quality of life and Human Development Index among all regions of Russian Federation.























































http://ilve87.livejournal.com​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://ilve87.livejournal.com​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://ilve87.livejournal.com​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Dikson*

Dikson is an urban-type settlement in Taymyrsky Dolgano-Nenetsky District of Krasnoyarsk Krai. Population: 676


Dikson is the northernmost port in Russia and one of the northernmost settlements in the world. It is located so far north that one may experience complete darkness with no civil twilight from the 8th of December to the 5th of January. In most major settlements north of the Arctic Circle, there is still substantial twilight during the polar night at midday. It is also one of the most isolated settlements in the world.

Dikson is named after a Swedish Arctic pioneer.

The climate is very severe. Temperature in August (the hottest month): +5 ° C. The annual average temperature - 12 ° C. The absolute minimum temperature was recorded February 7, 1979 and amounted to - 48,1 ° C 

Now Dikson looks like a ghost town. 

*Demographic Evolution:*

1985 - 5,000
1989 - 4,449 
2002 - 1,198	
2005 - 883	
2007 - 742	
2010 - 676​








http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/диксон /users/solodovn-aleksandr/view/528747








http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/диксон /users/solodovn-aleksandr/view/528746​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/диксон/users/AMsamsonov/​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yastrebov-d​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Yamalo-Nenets Autonomous Okrug
*









by Cian Akril


***

*Area:* 750,300 km2 
*Population:* 542,190 (2013) 
*Density:* 0.7 /km2
*Urban: *84.7%
*GDP per capita:* $ 43,464
*Life expectancy at birth:* 71,3 years
*Population below poverty line:* 7,8% (2009)

http://www.socpol.ru/atlas/portraits/Yam.shtml

The Nenets people are an indigenous tribe that have long survived in this region. Their prehistoric life involved subsistence hunting and gathering, including the taking of polar bears; the practice of hunting polar bears (Ursus maritimus) continues up to the present time.

The indigenous people Nenets make up only 5.2% of the population, preceded by ethnic Russians (58.8%), Ukrainians (13.0%), and Tatars (5.5%).

In the winter average temperatures: —26°C ( record low —63°C )
In the summer, in July, average temperature: +15,3 °С. (average high: + 25 °C )
Frequent magnetic storms, accompanied by aurora.


















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/apetrov89ru/view/526743/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rusecologyfilm/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/ямал/users/aleksandrkrytsin









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/ямал/users/snegirev-an/view/290155









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/ямал/users/snegirev-an/view/376236
​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/ямал/users/ol-yavorskiy/view/631406



















http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/ямал/users/snegirev-an







































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/ямал/users/snegirev-an/view/395969​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ata3d/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/ямал/users/in-gener1​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/ямал/...0&search_author=in-gener1&how=week&type=image









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/silverstony/​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Khanty-Mansiysk Archeopark

































http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com/506961.html​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Surgut*



















































































http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com/507377.html​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Surgut* (summer)









by 1994Евгений1994 









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/marina-soldatov/










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/сургут /users/kononoff-leon/view/652914​


----------



## Mulefisk (Mar 22, 2008)

There seems to be some kind of rule in old Russian mining towns that you have to paint all your houses in these awful gaudy colours. Like this:










Who thought that was a good idea? Seriously.


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Mulefisk said:


> There seems to be some kind of rule in old Russian mining towns that you have to paint all your houses in these awful gaudy colours. Like this:
> 
> 
> Who thought that was a good idea? Seriously.



Why Norwegians (or Dutch / British) don't like gaudy colours? Only black, gray and brown in your cities! Who thought that was a good idea? :lol:
Actually сolourful houses - de-stresses, evokes positive emotions


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

For a Canadian, northern Russia is very interesting to see for obvious reasons. You're really the only nation that shares the same climatic/geographic issues.


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

.............


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/ямал/users/aleksandrkrytsin/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing series of nature photos from Russian Arctic, thanks. :cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Wrangler island, Chukotka









taken from BBC document Wild Russia


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

ANADYR














































































































































http://macos.livejournal.com/929073.html
​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://macos.livejournal.com/705353.html


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Murmansk


*Area* 154.4 km2
*Population * 307,257 inhabitants














Murmansk located in the extreme northwest part of Russia, on the Kola Bay, an inlet of the Barents Sea.
It remains the largest city north of the Arctic Circle. 




Murmansk was the last city founded in the Russian Empire. On July 6, 1916, the petition was approved and the town was named Romanov-on-Murman, after the royal Russian dynasty of Romanovs. On September 21, 1916, the official ceremony was performed, and the date is now considered the official date of the city's foundation.



Murmansk features a subarctic climate, with long and cold winters and short but relatively mild summers. The average low during the coldest part of the year in Murmansk is approximately −14 °C (7 °F). Murmansk's brief summer is mild, with average highs in July exceeding +17 °C (63 °F) (max. +32 °C)






1





















































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lyusja-san/


​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

2

































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/olg1994/

​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

3






















































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lyusja-san/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Murmansk. 
4











































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dyrsyk/





















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/oleg-filonok/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

5







































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/emaslenova/ 

​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

6






































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/corov-tatiana2012/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Murmansk.

7






















































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kolin-marsh/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

8



























































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/emaslenova/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Murmansk Oblast










http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/...age&search-author=kolin.marsh&page=2&how=week































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/miss-tolai/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Kildin Island, Murmansk Oblast







































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/oleg-filonok/
​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Murmansk oblast. 




























































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/oleg-filonok/
​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Murmansk oblast. Nature









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/oleg-filonok/


----------



## Wolfowitsch (Mar 26, 2014)

Khanty-Mansiysk, population 93493


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

^^ сначала нужно выгрузить эти фото с компа, 
например на 
fotki.yandex 
или 
www.flickr.com
( нужна регистрация) 

проще: 
http://firepic.org
или 
http://photobucket.com
(без регистрации) 

а потом копируешь адрес изображения и закидаешь сюда


----------



## Wolfowitsch (Mar 26, 2014)

спасибо  раньше вроде нормально работало, а вот сейчас не получилось  позже загружу


----------

